# Dynamite!! 2010: Alistair Overeem vs Todd Duffee



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)




----------



## KillerShark1985 (Jan 6, 2010)

You know Duffee could be a sleeping giant in the MMA HW world, a year ago you could of argued with ease that he was the best new signing that the UFC made to there HW division and had him as future contender.

Lets not forget he was completely dominating Russow before he got KO'ed, and he even owns a KO win over Josh Bennett which is massive, people are well under rating his chances of another big unset like the Barnett fight.

I still think the Reem is just going to be to powerful for him and can see this going like the Ben Edwards fight, but Duffee could stand as good a chance as anyone of beating the Reem right now.


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

You realise that it's Josh Bennett he beat, a man that's gone 2-6 in his last 8, and not Josh Barnett, one of the best submission wrestlers in the world, right?

I wouldn't mind seeing an upset, purely because it'd be hilarious to see how swiftly a bandwagon can come to an end but because it's Duffee, and he's a douche, and because I like Alistair, I'm looking forward to seeing a Reem destruction. He's going to maul Duffee standing, destroy him in the clinch and out-grapple him. It'll be over in the first round.


----------



## KillerShark1985 (Jan 6, 2010)

Danm2501 said:


> You realise that it's Josh Bennett he beat, a man that's gone 2-6 in his last 8, and not Josh Barnett, one of the best submission wrestlers in the world, right?
> 
> I wouldn't mind seeing an upset, purely because it'd be hilarious to see how swiftly a bandwagon can come to an end but because it's Duffee, and he's a douche, and because I like Alistair, I'm looking forward to seeing a Reem destruction. He's going to maul Duffee standing, destroy him in the clinch and out-grapple him. It'll be over in the first round.


that explains a lot, I thought it was strange when I looked at his wiki file and saw a win over a Josh Bennett that I thought was Barnett thb thanks for pointing that out, I gave him more credit there than he deserved thinking he had KO'ed Barnett, which I thought was crazy that this was not part of his hype up route.


----------



## Toroian (Jan 3, 2009)

KillerShark1985 said:


> that explains a lot, I thought it was strange when I looked at his wiki file and saw a win over a Josh Bennett that I thought was Barnett thb thanks for pointing that out, I gave him more credit there than he deserved thinking he had KO'ed Barnett, which I thought was crazy that this was not part of his hype up route.


Haha was about to point that out as well, well that it was the wrong guy. xD Tho Duffee is no CAN he was and still is a good HW prospect so when REEM beats him it will give reem a little more cred and shut dana up a little(well it should)


----------



## Mike28 (Aug 11, 2010)

I bet on Duffee just because the odds are so good. Anything can happen in MMA.


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

All in on Duffee. This is gonna be hilarious:thumb02:


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Overeem via destruction, all in the 1st round.


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

Overeem's going to destroy Duffee, but the odds are good so I've stuck a couple of thousand on him.


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

Well those odds ain't worth it :S especially with Duffee having Visa-issues...

Overeem via 1st round ragdoll though


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

40k on Duffee.

Hope I didn't jinx him. Broken clocks do much better than me.


----------



## Indestructibl3 (Apr 2, 2009)

oldfan said:


> 40k on Duffee.
> 
> Hope I didn't jinx him. Broken clocks do much better than me.


Jinx or no jinx, both you and Duffee are gonna need a miracle :laugh:


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

I'm going to need a miracle to stay up late enough to see this fight but I don't see how Overeem can lose it if he's the same Overeem from a few weeks ago.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

10k on duffman just cause of the odds


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Yeah, guess Duffee knows how the other guy feels with Overeem's quick ko:



> Overeem nearly breaks a sweat; Nagashima, Mousasi win in special rules fights
> 
> UFC veteran Todd Duffee took his DREAM interim heavyweight championship fight with Alistair Overeem on short-notice, but he was sent home with even less warning.
> 
> ...


Link


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

RustyRenegade said:


> *All in on Duffee. This is gonna be hilarious*:thumb02:


This made me laugh :laugh:


----------

